# whats it worth?(german )



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ive got a german bolt action shotgun ( 12 gauge ) it holds 2 ( both load in from the top) one pushes in from the top then pushes down, then the second one goes in on top of it...kinda like a double stack.

it says germany on the barrel.

the guy i got it from said it was a german gun his great grandfather used during the war , converted to a 12 guage. it does infact fire a 12 gauge shell...awfully hard...

the stock was hand made about 20 years ago due to bad kick out.

its got a 25 inch barrel

what do you think its worth?

what can you tell me about it?

doing research it looks similar to a Mauser Kar 98

it looks like it was clip fed, not like a clip like a i dont know what you would call it..a disposable clip of 5

since i was told it was modified to a 12 gauge...maybe it could be


----------



## Ghost1941 (Apr 3, 2008)

Let me see some closer pictures of the rear of the bolt, you mentioned the stock was home made so that offers no hint as to whether it's a mauser or not.

From the looks of the one picture it is blurry but it looks like a mauser action but not the bolt, Try to get a clearer picture or pm me with them.

A closer picture of the Action and the bolt and I might be able to help. I own a few mausers


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ill get one today my camera sucks but im going to my gf's house 

yea i looked at a kar 98 online the way the barrel steps down, and how its got like a simi circle ejection plate on the left side, mine was obviously built up.

yea the stock was remade the bolt kicks out when you open it.
it has a saftey on the back that moves 180º

ill get some pictures today.

say it is a mauie....that was converted to a 12 gauge...what do u think?

is that rare?


----------



## Ghost1941 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm asking around some of the C&R guys, it's not what it's worth on the market, it what somebody is worth paying for it. Let me get a reply back, and I'll see what somebody else says. The closer pictures would help though.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ill have some up in a few minutes, stand by


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

still not the best, but better


----------



## Ghost1941 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, it's a mauser. I'll see if I can find out the price...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

give me some quick info about it.
how in the heck did they make it a 12 gauge though!?


----------

